# Please help!!!!



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

I know you can’t really tell because she has black feathers, but she is COVERED in her own blood. I don’t know what happened what do I do??? Should I sprinkle some flour on it to stop the bleeding? I don’t know what to do. There’s blood everywhere.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

I think it stopped bleeding, what do I do? I don’t know how this happened…


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

Hear head feathers are just DRENCHED with blood. There is blood all over the walls from her shaking her head. Please help!!!


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

I have to go inside now. I put some flour on it and turned the lights off so they can’t see each other and won’t pick on her.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's bad you're way over there in the country. When she cut her comb the rest of us were sleeping. 

Combs bleed like head cuts do. They bleed a lot. Since she's black they may not notice the blood on her. The only way to deal with it is to bathe her but it's the middle of Winter in Alaska, not a very good idea.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

Today, it’s dried up. The piece hanging off has shriveled a bit and she isn’t getting picked on by other chickens.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You might consider snipping that piece off. But be ready for it to bleed again. With it still there it's liable to get caught on something or one of the others is liable to take a poke at it and she'll bleed like a stuck pig all over again.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

It shriveled and I watched another girl grab it and pull it off. I tried to stop her but it didn’t work. ChKania bled a little bit from that but I think she will be ok now.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL They didn't waste any time removing it. Saved you from having to snip it off.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

Yeah, haha.

she had me worried sick. About 1/5th of her comb is gone now.

I saw some blood on the underside of her toenail, but I don’t know if she scratched it off, or if she was scratching because it was hurting her.

honestly I have no clue what happened. There is blood EVERYWHERE. I’m talking 10 feet from the chicken coop I found splatters of her blood, the walls inside are decorated with it, and her whole head and neck are crusted with blood.

I’m so glad she’s ok. I don’t know what I’d do without her.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Combs bleed a lot. They are more blood vessels than tissue. 

There's nothing wrong with being concerned about it though. It's something else we get to learn. Chickens get into things that cause us to worry.


----------

